# Ddr3 1333 (pc3 10666) vs. Ddr3 1333 (pc3 10666)



## Kefloxin (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanted to know what the differences between these two memory sticks are. What exactly do those numbers mean, and is the difference significant?

Here are two memory sticks I'm looking at.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231223

Will these work with the P6T motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

!600Mhz speed Ram is faster then 1333Mhz Ram With the i7 the controller is on the cpu rather then the northbridge, the faster the memory the faster the system.
Since the x58 is the only board that takes trichannel 1.5v ram it should work on the P6T.


----------



## Kefloxin (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah, okay. Thanks for the information. I also wanted to know something else. What does the timing mean? Is more timing better or the less, the better?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The lower the numbers the better for a given speed, or 4-4-4-12 is faster then 5-5-5-18
The real advantage comes when you overclock it allows you to loosen the timings for stability. It is a little different on the i7 because the memory controller is on the chip making it more sensitive to voltage.


----------



## Kefloxin (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah I see. If I don't have any plans to overclock, is there a big difference for the timings?

Thanks for the replies, btw.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not a huge difference until you get into value type ram with very high numbers, but remember the faster the ram is the higher the timings get for example a good timing for DDR2 800 is the 4-4-4-12 for 1066 5-5-5-18, DDR3 is much higher so the timings have to viewed within each class.


----------



## Kefloxin (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay, thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------

